

Ask HN: How do you handle your personal photo library? - baens

I&#x27;ve finally accumulated enough photos in iPhoto that I believe it is time to move&#x2F;expand to something else. I have the library sufficiently backed up, but  more wondering workflows&#x2F;software&#x2F;services for managing large collections of personal photos.<p>So I propose the question to you, how do you handle your photo library? What services do you use (be it cloud&#x2F;local nas&#x2F;etc...)? Best software for viewing&#x2F;managing the collection? Any kind of workflow tips&#x2F;tricks (i.e. how to combine photos from all the different devices into one collection)?
======
vlad_didenko
About 23K photos, negligible personal video. Software: OSX, Adobe Lightroom.
Local storage: MacBook Pro with PCI flash, catalog (Lightroom folder, 35GB of
previews and catalog backups), local working set for travel (10GB folder).
Local storage backed up by OSX Time Machine. Central storage: ~900GB (as of
today, probably 10-15GB worth of dups) on Synology DS713+ useful RAID1, access
over 1Gbps Ethernet, 9K MTU. Backed up to a RAID6 on a DIY Ubuntu system over
rsync. Plan to start backing up to Amazon Glacier.

Lightroom is a nice workflow manager. I got it when accumulated about 3K
photos all over the local storage. It allowed to start the catalog with photos
in their current locations and then gradually drag them to central locations,
while maintaining a directory structure of my liking. Thoughtful backups and
redundant storage are not less important anyhow.

------
kzisme
For me, i use Dropbox for small backups from my phone, and every so often I
backup my phone onto my desktop. I have each of my phone backups in a folder.
This folder is then copied onto two other drives for safe keeping.

For other pictures and such I just have them broken down of where they
originated ie: skype, facebook,downloads from specific websites, etc. Then I
follow the same process as above.

------
therealmocker
I use Picturelife
([https://picturelife.com/home](https://picturelife.com/home)) for photo
backups. They have a "Here's what you were doing one year ago today" email
feature that is fun. Mainly just used to get photos off-device and off-site.

~~~
baens
This is the first time I've seen this service and it looks fantastic!

------
dalerus
My wife is way better at cataloging our images than I am, but we use Dropbox
for everything.

All images get put into a folder by event and year. We have IFTTT save all
Facebook images and Instargram images into Dropbox as well.

For viewing, we use iPhoto mostly.

------
jpetersonmn
Badly, have photos all over on different drives. It's always something I want
to organize, but never get around to it.

------
midnitewarrior
I use a 2TB Synology NAS that's backed up to Amazon's extremely cheap Glacier
backup service.

------
ajinkyakale
google photos is pretty neat and space expansion is not expensive either

